# A belated hello :)



## finnfinn (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi!

I've been a member for a year or so, but haven't used the forum much/at all as I mostly concentrated on the POI files. Thought I'd finally say a quick hello with my recent renewal of subscription.

Anyway! I'm based in the south west, I bought an empty fiat scudo about three years ago and built myself a pull out bed and shelves in it to turn it into a little day camper. It's since been a source of absolute joy to head out and about and take in some scenery and clear skies.

:dance:


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello Finnfinn and welcome.


----------



## Makzine (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## The laird (Aug 27, 2019)

A belated hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Wully (Aug 27, 2019)

Sounds like you’ve already got the bug. Welcome.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------

